# Graphical artifacting on boot-up, BIOS, safe mode...



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

WinXP SP3
Athon AMD 64 Pro dual core
Ma-790X gigabyte mobo
4096Mb RAM
Nvidia 8800 GT
Jeantech Storm 700W 

I was doing a big download that finished whilst I was playing a game. Normally when this happens it alt-tabs to windows and chugs as it tries to copy the data and run the game at the same time. This time artifacts covered the screen and then it froze. Still no biggie. I hit reset and now artifacts are present throughout every stage. All the text is artifacting, there are 4 big lines running down my display, desktop icons seem unaffected. Not sure how it relates but when I go to shutdown the option for Standby is grayed out.

The graphics card isn't brand new but it's not exactly old either. I tried taking it out and putting it back in, updating the drivers in safe mode. Didn't help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It sounds like your graphics card is damaged. This can be caused by overheating or a weak power supply.

If you were only getting artifacts in Windows, then it could be a corrupt driver, but as you're getting vertical lines during POST and in BIOS, it's a hardware problem.

Have you tried cleaning out the dust from your case?

What are the temperatures and voltages in BIOS?

Please post a screenshot of your Windows desktop showing the artifacts, and if possible a photo of your BIOS screen.


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

http://imgur.com/pg0dg.jpg

Here's a pic of my desktop. That isn't quite what it looked like when I snapped it, but anything within those 4 lines was garbled. I think it was the same with the BIOS, but with the boot-up, and Windows Loading screens there was a lot more artifacting, with lots of displacement not just confined to those bars.

voltages were:

vcore - 1.344V
DDR2 1.8V - 2.112V
+3.3V - 3.378V
+12V - 12.112V

which are very close to the voltage readings I posted when making another topics ages ago. Temperatures are in the 20s and 30s, which is acutally low for my comp (averages in the low 40s)

Dusted with air, no change. I tried the card in another PCI slot but same result.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What components are 20-30C? (CPU, graphics, motherboard, hard drive, etc)

Check the graphics card temperature with GPU-Z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz

Your voltages are ok, but the vertical lines and other artifacts are caused by damaged VRAM on the graphics card, so you'll need to replace the card with a new one.


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

Problems, problems, problems.

My new card arrived today (another geforce 8800). I inserted it, didn't reinstall any drivers. Screen artifacts on startup are now gone but it flickered and then froze once it reached windows. Ok, so I uninstall the drivers and download the latest. Loads up fine, but games are screwed up. 1 just freezes, 1 shows artifacts on the videos showing the company logos and freezes, another shows artifacts on the intro videos, gets ingame but shows minor artifacting. Videos in windows media player don't show any artifacting. Ran the 2 display tests in dxdiag and they were fine.

I really hope this is a software issue. I had smartfan running in the background recording the voltages (temps are fine). The only reading that showed slight oscillation was the -12V reading, between -14.2 and -14.8 volts.

Just to update, ran a very low-spec 3D game and it seemed fine. Ran the game that got ingame from before to see if I could spot any pattern to it and the game froze on the opening videos, before crashing to desktop saying nv4_***.dll had failed and reverting back to 320*240 resolution. I restarted and it flickered and crashed when loading Windows. Shut it down, reinserted the graphics card (it felt slightly hot), powered up and again it flickered and crashed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

jeantech supplies have always been low quality

put a quality unit in it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Speedfan is ok for temperatures but can be unreliable for PSU voltages.

Make a note of all the temperatures and voltages in BIOS. Boot into Windows, leave Everest (Computer>Sensor section) open on the desktop and run FurMark for about 5-10 minutes with the GPU temperature graph. Post back with the BIOS readings and a screenshot of Everest and FurMark.


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

tried vga + no a/virus suggestion. same results.

vcore - 1.344V
DDR2 1.8V - 2.128V
+3.3V - 3.376V
+12V - 12.112V

Sys temp: 32
CPU temp: 32

from the BIOS.

Tried Everest and Furmark. Everest's sensor section only showed the HDD temp. I ran Furmark with logging. It lasted 27.27 seconds before crashing. Started with the odd flicker then increased artifacting around the moving elements until it froze. Excel log says the temp went from 47C to 51. No other values changed. When i rebooted from the crash there were a bunch of "$" signs flickering all over the place during boot-up.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Test the graphics card in another computer with a good quality 550-650W PSU. When you get artifacts during POST it means the card is damaged. Also, see dai's reply - "jeantech supplies have always been low quality"


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

I do not have access to another computer of that power. 

Is there a utility that'll log my power readings? Or should I not risk turning the comp on in case I damage the card?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your local PC repair store will be able to test the card and advise you on a good quality PSU. I would leave it switched off until the card has been tested and replaced.

If Everest isn't showing the voltages, try another system monitor like SIW or SensorsView, or you can use a multimeter.


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

I got a Corsair 650W PSU. I install it and the computer doesn't boot up. Fans spin but no beeps, posting, etc. I triple check all the connections and eventually reinstall my old PSU. Computer still doesn't post.

What's gone wrong now, and if another mobo has gone bust then I'm pretty much done with computing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the aux power plug is securely plugged into the m/board

try a cmos reset

re seat the ram

check the m/board for swollen or leaking capacitors


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

tried all the above and still no post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard where you can get a good look at everything with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post
check you have the correct amount of standoffs no more no less
that they line up with the holes in the m/board
usually 9


----------



## temp890 (Jul 5, 2009)

by standoffs I take it you mean those raised bolts the mobo rests on? all there.

still no change. I think I'm going to have to take it to a shop.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

get them to check the video card first


----------

